
What Microsoft Got Wrong in Project Spark (2014) - mimixco
https://davidbethune.tumblr.com/post/74434622924/project-spark-review-10-things-microsoft-got-wrong-unity
======
mimixco
OP here. This is a teardown of the UI and dev problems with Microsoft's
innovative (at the time) game dev platform called Project Spark, for which I
was an early beta tester. A lot of these issues are still with us in other
products.

